# batten reptiles



## ukphil (Jun 19, 2006)

What’s happened to batten reptiles web site


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

oops thats not good!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Doodles said:


> oops thats not good!


Whats not good?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Erm it sort of failed he no longer sells snakes or thats whats on the grapevine so to speak.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Whats not good?


http://www.battenreptiles.co.uk


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

is this rumour correct ?


----------



## ukreticnut (Jan 4, 2008)

could be why bob's bringing over stuff himself?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

The site says it's been hacked by a turkish hacker... wtf? :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I heard he was only distrabuting for bob untill he got all the stuff he needed for breeding to go off and do his own thing, is this true?


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

hehe cute baby


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazing how many people missed the point and haven't looked at the website!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Amazing how many people missed the point and haven't looked at the website!



Completely baffled by that website :? Bizarre!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, I work in web design and this sort of hacking happens occasionally.

Congratulations, Henry, looks like you've been SQL Injected.


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

atleast there is a comedy side to hacking lol 



luke


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone got his number? We are all looking at it but someone should tell him.


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

nope i would of thought he would of known about it 


luke


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

ukboaconstrictors said:


> nope i would of thought he would of known about it
> 
> 
> luke


Depends how often he checks his website. Some people put them up and then only look when they need to change the stocklists.


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

he was last on the forums on the 18/8/2008 


luke


----------



## loveroyals (Feb 2, 2008)

and he still owes me a snake that I have paid for and is not replying to emails. Anyone else have that problem with him?


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Very strange last time I looked his pricelist hadn't been updated since 04 according to the site.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

loveroyals said:


> and he still owes me a snake that I have paid for and is not replying to emails. Anyone else have that problem with him?


He's on msn right now


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

so he is ..but does he chat ?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

not to me, he owes me


----------



## loveroyals (Feb 2, 2008)

me too


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

i just tryed to go onto his website on google then saw this post.. 
sounds abit strange why hes not speaking to any1 and his sites gone, aspesh if he owes people!
i wanted to get hold of him about some royals


----------

